# Hawaiian style Portuguese sausage. Q



## lu1847 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well here's my first run at Portuguese sausage.  













image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 30, 2013





I just did a small test batch. 2 1/4# ground shoulder and 3/4# minced shoulder for texture.












image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 30, 2013





Here it is all mixed up.  I used pineapple juice, soy sauce, hot sauce, garlic, paprika, brown sugar, salt, anise and #1cure












image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 30, 2013





This was the first time I had ever used natural casings.  Honestly at first after soaking and rinsing I thought oh man this is gonna be tuff.  However after I did a few I think I like working with these better than collagen.  They were a lot stronger than I thought they would be. I did have one blow out though, no big deal.













image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 30, 2013





Here's what I got out of the 3#












image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 30, 2013





And a close up.













image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 30, 2013





And a test fry.  It had pretty good flavor.  After a day in the fridge they should be great.  I'll post pics when I'm done smoking this afternoon.

Oh and I also made 5 pounds of venison and pork bologna.












image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 30, 2013


















image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 30, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good so far  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Will check back for sure


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2013)

looks great.


----------



## sound1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Pineapple Juice, How is the texture after resting? Sounds good but isn't it a hefty meat tenderizer??


----------



## lu1847 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sound1  I'm not sure what it will do to the texture.  Just got the recipe and am trying it for the first time. I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks good so far.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll have a seat


----------



## lu1847 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well here it is airing before the smoker.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> Well here it is airing before the smoker.


I don't see a pic


----------



## lu1847 (Jan 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 31, 2013





Doing a little air dry for a while before going into the smoker.













image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 31, 2013





Here we are after 3 hrs of pit masters pellets. I only ran my heat at about 130.













image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 31, 2013





Here we are out of the smoker and before a 168-175 poach on the stove to a temp of 150.  Some actually went as high as 160 depending on the thickness.













image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 31, 2013





Here is I few pieces sliced up after the poach and a short rest.

I gotta say the texture was pretty darn good for my first whack at this.  However the next time I make this I think I will just use all minced pork shoulder for the real Portuguese sausage texture.  The taste was good however not the stuff I grew up on back in Hawaii.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks tasty!


----------



## lu1847 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks b.    it was.   Not perfect but for my first run I'm not gonna complain.  The venison bologna turned out real good but I made that from a packaged mix and just jazzed it up a little.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> Thanks b. it was. Not perfect but for my first run I'm not gonna complain. The venison bologna turned out real good but I made that from a packaged mix and just jazzed it up a little.


Exactly - You have to start somewhere & now you have an excellent reference point for your next batch. You did just fine


----------



## sound1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great, another one for the to do list.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice Job................. sausage looks great


----------



## roller (Feb 3, 2013)

A real good job...


----------



## driedstick (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice      job well done


----------



## gmosmoke (Dec 4, 2016)

I just returned from Hawaii.  Portuguese sausage was incredible there. Any updated tweaks to the recipe? I'm already looking regionally for Portuguese sausage in upstate NY.  no luck, will have to make it myself.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 4, 2016)

So the best Portuguese sausage can be had in Hawaii?


----------



## gmosmoke (Dec 4, 2016)

Best I have ever had.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2016)

Gmosmoke said:


> I just returned from Hawaii.  Portuguese sausage was incredible there. Any updated tweaks to the recipe? I'm already looking regionally for Portuguese sausage in upstate NY.  no luck, will have to make it myself.



This recipe isn't very traditional for Hawaii or other Portuguese sausage. Pineapple wouldn't be used in either. 

Linguica is what you're looking for. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/188261/here-we-go

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/228022/hes-loco-redux


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> So the best Portuguese sausage can be had in Hawaii?



Some of the best actually can be found in the mid west! But in Hawaii Linguica is one of the favorite breakfast meats, second only to Spam! Some is made in Hawaii, but many places import it from other places.


----------



## 808907smoker (Dec 29, 2017)

lu1847 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

